
Ranking programming languages by GitHub users - gyre007
http://www.benfrederickson.com/ranking-programming-languages-by-github-users/
======
pohl
I don’t have many public repos. My biggest one is just a web app (mostly in
Java) that I wrote as part of applying to a job. I used a tiny bit of jquery
on the front end and committed the min file to the repo so it would get
bundled into the WAR. GitHub calls this a 79% JavaScript project. I barely
wrote any.

I’m guessing this sort of thing is part of the reason JavaScript’s numbers are
so strong.

